# محاضره عن سيكولوجية الرجل و المرأة



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2011)

*محاضره*

*عن*

*سيكولوجية الرجل و المرأة*




*هدف تلك المحاضرة*

 فهم نفسيه الجنس الآخر و ردود أفعاله في الضغوط و المواقف و الأزمات الصعبة  لتلافى حدوث المشاحنات بين الجنسين سواء كان الأخر شريك الحياة أو فرد من  الأسرة أو من العمل
 لابد من فهم نفسنا أولا لكي نفهم الأخر.
*رد فعل الرجل في حاله تعرضه لمشكلة*
 لا يحب الفحص عن المشكلة لأحد أو يتكلم فيها و يتقوقع حول المشكلة و يخلو  مع نفسه ليحاول حلها و عند حلها مع نفسه يخرج فرح و يرجع لأسرته و إن لم  يصل إلى حل ينغمس في شيء يشغله بعيد عن المشكلة مثل الجلوس على القهوة أو  أمام الكمبيوتر أو يخرج لأحد أقاربه أو أمام التليفزيون أو جرنان أو ماتش  كره فهو من وجهه نظره عندما يحكى عن المشكلة لزوجته فهو ضعيف أو عاجز عن  الحل و المرأة تخترق تلك الحاجز و تسأله ما السبب وتقول انه كتوم و مخبئ  عليَ و لا يشركني معه ؟ و يرد عليه أنها خنقه و لحوحة و متطفلة
*رد فعل المرأة في حاله تعرضها لمشكلة*
 ترتبك و المشاعر تتلخبط و تحب تحكى و تفضفض بكل التفاصيل و هذا نتيجة  تكوينها تحب التعبير عن المشاعر و التواصل تحب تفتح قلبها لإدخاله في  مشاعرها و لتفهمها و الإحساس بها و لكن الرجل يفهم هذا على انه إما لتلومه  أو لتشوره فلو مشاعرها كانت قويه فيشعر الرجل أنها تلومه فيتحول إلى مدافع و  النهاية تقلب عليه أو يتحول إلى نصح و إرشاد و النهاية تشعر المرأة  بالإحباط لعدم فهمها أو الإحساس بها
*الحل*
 الرجل محتاج يسمع و ينصت فالمرأة كيان إنساني تحتاج للحب و الإنصات
 بينما المرأة محتاجة أن تستوعب انه متضايق و يرجع بعد شويه يحكى أي تعطى له مساحه من الحرية و تحتاج مزيد من الثقة بالنفس.
 في حاله عدم إنصات الأخر للمرأة فتتجه المرأة أن تنصت هي لمشاكل الآخرين  لتعوض لأنها افتقدت أن ينصت لها الأخر بمرور الوقت .عند منتصف العمر يحدث  تكامل بالشخصية و تصبح الشخصية ناضجة و أتعلم الى موش عندي
 هرمونات الذكورة: بها قدره التحمل و العدوانية التي تساعد على إعطاء الطاقة لتساعد على العمل و الانجاز
 هرمونات الأنوثة : تعطى الرقة و الحنو و الأمومة
 يجب أن تثقل المرأة نفسها ببعض صفات الرجل كالتحمل و يجب ان يثقل الرجل نفسه ببعض صفات المرأة كالحنيه على الأخر
 اكتساب الخبرة : خبرة المرأة تأخذها من الحياة و لذلك عندها خبره في التعامل مع الناس و تفهم الأخر بسهوله و تحس به
 بينما خبره الرجل من خلال تحقيقه لذاته و كيانه من خلال انجازاته و أهدافه
 السيدة تعبر عن حبها للرجل من خلال إعطاء النصيحة فهي عندها بعد نظر لتلافى  حدوث المشكلة بينما الرجل يتضايق من النصائح و يعتبرها انتقاد له و تقليل  من شئنه فهو لا يصلح الشيء إلا بعد انكساره
*الحل*
 لابد ان يعي الرجل أن النصيحة على أنها تحبه و ليس تنتقده
*الدورة العاطفية للمرأة*
 تختلف عن الدورة الشهرية فهي تشبه الموجه وقت تكون المرأة منتعشة و معطائه و  ايجابيه و عندها ثقة بالنفس و أحيانا أخرى تنزل معنوياتها و تشعر بأنها  مخنوقة و حزينة بدون سبب و تفتكر الأحزان القديمة و المشاكل و ممكن المود  يختلف في اليوم الواحد صباحا غير مساء و ممكن يختلف أمده عده أيام و يختلف  من امرأة إلى أخرى
 الرجل يحاول يسطح تلك الموجه و يدخل و يعطى المشورة و لا ينصت و لا يتفهم و لو الرجل نجح فى كبت المشاعر تصبح المرأة باردة المشاعر
*الدورة العاطفية للرجل*
 تشبه الاستيك تبدأ بالحب ثم يختنق و عايز يبقى حر و يبعد وجدانيا لمده  يومين مثلا ثم يرجع لنقطه البداية و لكن المرأة تعتقد انه في حاله القرب  يوجد علاقة حميمة و في حاله البعد تتخيل انه متضايق بسببها و بارد و تقرب  منه و تخنقه و تقول انه له علاقة أخرى أو لا يحبها
*الحل*
 محتاجين الثقة بالنفس و مدى من الحرية للأخر​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

سلمت يداك ...
*"الحرية الأسرية "* كلمة تفتقدها الكثير من الأسر في هذه الأيام


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> سلمت يداك ...
> *"الحرية الأسرية "* كلمة تفتقدها الكثير من الأسر في هذه الأيام


شكرااا جدااا لذوقك ومرورك الكريم​


----------



## وردة الرمال (31 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات جديدة علي ولكنها مفيدة، شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> معلومات جديدة علي ولكنها مفيدة، شكرا على الموضوع الرائع.


بشكرك جداجدا
ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

دايما مواضيعك قيمه وشيقه الرب يبارك حياتك استاذى


----------

